# SWAZILAND | Railways



## wlama (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.bdlive.co.za/business/transport/2013/07/02/swaziland-confident-of-raising-r9bn-to-fund-cross-border-railway-line

Swaziland confident of raising R9bn to fund cross-border railway line



> SWAZILAND is confident it can raise the R9bn it needs to fund its share of the construction of a new 146km rail line between Lothair in Mpumalanga and Sidvokodvo in Swaziland before construction starts next year, Swaziland’s Public Works and Transport Minister Nthuthuko Dlamini has said.
> 
> The new line will remove general freight cargo from the export coal line, which will boost coal export capacity by 15-million metric tonnes a year, according to Transnet. It is the first large-scale rail investment South Africa has undertaken since the line to Richards Bay was built in 1976.
> 
> ...


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

> Johannesburg - South African logistics group Transnet and Swaziland Railways have agreed to build a new rail line via Swaziland that would ease congestion on a main coal export line and boost trade in the region, the companies said on Thursday.
> 
> *The total project, estimated to cost up to R17bn, includes the construction of a new 146 km rail line from Lothair in South Africa to Sidvokodvo in Swaziland, and upgrades to existing infrastructure linking the new line with ports in South Africa and Mozambique.
> *
> ...


News24
​


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/freight/single-view/view/swaziland-railway-wagons-delivered.html
> 
> *Swaziland Railway wagons delivered*
> 16 Apr 2016
> ...


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

The logo looks like a very professional job.


----------

